# Clear water??



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It is when you can look down into the bait well and see the bait !!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is the question clearwater? orbluewater?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

More like both I guess. I was flipping through the pics from the last trip and saw that and thought to myself, damn I can see the bait from the upper helm. Fishing inshore that's not going to happen with the conditions we have lately.


----------

